# Unterwasserpflanzen



## michaK (27. März 2007)

Hallo Forianer,
nachdem ich nun endlich meinen Patronenfilter ( Selbstbau ) installiert habe, ist das Wasser klar bis auf den Grund. Leider sieht man nun auch die vielen Fadenalgen. Kurzfristig dachte ich an Peroxyd, hab mich aber dann doch entschieden Pflanzen en masse einzusetzen .
Da ich bereits des öfteren vom Frühjahrsputz gelesen habe hier meine Frage :
Hat jemand speziell Unterwasserpflanzen übrig bevor die im Müll oder auf`m Kompost landen ? Natürlich übernehme ich die Portokosten !
Suche dringend Nährstoffzehrer, egal welche !
Zur besseren Vorstellung hier mal ein Foto :
2 Tage haben wir schon per Hand abgefischt !!!!!



Ich glaube da helfen auf Dauer nur Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Planzen ...
Gruß Micha


----------



## KamiSchami (28. März 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

schließe mich mal an  gruss kami


----------



## michaK (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Leute,
wollte mich noch mal in Erinnerung bringen !!!
Ich wohne im Landkreis Hannover und würde auch Pflanzen abholen, wenns
nicht zu weit iss !
Danke, gruß Michael


----------



## Harald (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Micha,

Meine Teiche existieren noch nicht so lange, dass ich schon was ausdünnen könnte.

Ich kann aber auch immer nur www.nymphaion.de empfehlen. Die Preise dort sind absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## michaK (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Harald,
hab gestern bei Nymphaion bestellt; konnte nicht mehr warten !
Aber vielen Dank , dass du wenigstens geantwortet hast .

Gruß Michael


----------



## owl-andre (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Intressante Info wäre,was du bestellt hast und was es Dich kostet.


----------



## michaK (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo owl-andre,

also folgende Pflanzen :

je 1 x :
__ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume, krauses __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt, kanad. __ Wasserpest, __ Nadelkraut, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserstern !

je 2 x :
Wasserhahnenfuss, __ Papageienfeder, __ Quellmoos und zwei verschiedene
__ Sumpfschwertlilien

incl. Verpackung :  Euro 48,25

Jetzt warte ich auf die Lieferung !!!

Gruß, Micha


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

hallo micha!

wenn du es wirklich eilig hast, wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen, irgendwo direkt einzukaufen.....
ich habe die auftragsbestätigung am 9.4. bekommen und keine lieferung in sicht!
und nachdem mir meine schwägerin gesagt hat, ihre bestellung ist vom 18.3. und sie hat auch noch nichts erhalten, wird es wohl noch eine weile dauern   
nervt mich auch schon....mein teich ist so leer und das wetter sooo gut!!


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hi,

ich hab es ja schon ein paar Mal gesagt - er treibt die Pflanzen nicht vor, wie manch andere Vermehrer!
Wenn bei der Bestellung was bei ist, das noch nicht verkaufsfähig ist, dann dauert es leider. :?


----------



## Berndt (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo, Micha!
Hallo, Katja!

Ich habe auch schon bei "nymphaion" bestellt und war SEHR zufrieden!! 
Pflanzen, die zur "richtigen" Zeit wachsen, sind viel robuster als irgendwelche vorgetriebenen, die (schon mit Knospen) im April plötzlich ins für sie ungewohnt kalte Wasser müssen.
Das Warten zahlt sich sicher aus!

LG Berndt


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

hallo ihr!
deswegen habe ich ja auch dort bestellt, weil er sehr gute qualität haben soll!

mich ärgert nur, dass laut telefonat alles versandfertig sein soll, selbst die etwas länger brauchenden uw-pflanzen!!! und die märz-bestellungen sollen schon alle raus sein.....
siehe regina!!!


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hi,

dann soll Regina ihn nochmal anrufen!

Ich weiß doch nicht, was Werner davon abhält zu liefern.


----------



## Silke (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
ich kann Berndt nur zustimmen. Hab letztes Jahr bei ihm bestellt. Musste auch sehr lange warten, aber alle gelieferten Pflanzen waren sehr robust und sind auch direkt weitergewachsen.
Ein Telefonat ist sicherlich hilfreich, damit man weiß, wo es klemmt.


----------



## Conny (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

es ist wohl ein größeres Problem mit den Pflanzenlieferungen.
Ich habe am 6.4. bei Garten2000 bestellt und immer noch nichts bekommen. Bei meinem Anruf bekam ich die Auskunft, dass die Lieferung wegen der Hitze eingestellt wurde und nun wegen Erkrankung von 16 der 22 Mitarbeiter an Magen-Darm noch nicht wieder aufgenommen werden konnte.


----------



## michaK (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
hat jemand schon eine Lieferung von Nymphaion erhalten ?
Ich habe am 18.04. die AB bekommen und warte setdem auf meine Pflanzen !

LG   Michael


----------



## katja (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

hallo michael!
meine ab von nymphaion war vom 9.4. und ich habe sie letzte woche donnerstag endlich erhalten!
also dürfte es bei dir auch in kürze soweit sein denk ich!


----------



## inge50 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

meine Bestellung von Anf. April ist letzten Freitag angekommen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## michaK (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
na dann bin ich , wie man so schön sagt, in freudiger Erwartung !
Danke und Gruß,

Michael


----------



## Lucy (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
wie lange dauert es denn für gewöhnlich, daß man eine Bestellbestätigung oder so etwas bekommt? Ich habe letzte Woche eine kleine Bestellung aufgegeben, weiß aber nicht, ob´s geklappt hat, weil ich keine Bestätigung bekommen habe.


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hi,
also ich hab am 28.4. bei Werner bestellt und am 10.5. kam die Lieferung.
Die Auftragsbestätigung erhielt ich am 29.4. per mail.

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## inge50 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo Lucy,

ich hab für meine Bestellung im April auch keine extra Bestätigung bekommen.

Nur beim Bestellen die automatische Bestätigung.
Darum wußte ich auch nicht mehr genau, an welchem Tag ich bestellt hatte.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Lucy (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
also ich habe da per Email mal angefragt und meine Bestellung ist wohl nicht angekommen. Da hab ich sicher was falsch gemacht. Ich probier dann einfach nochmal. Find ich positiv, daß ich so schnell eine Antwort bekommen habe.


----------

